# Anyone use Nature's Domain-Grain Free



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone here has used Nature's Domain dog food? It's a grain-free food that is suppose to be like TOTW but it's a Costco brand.

They have 2 different kinds Salmon Meal & Sweet Potato Dog Food AND Turkey Meal & Sweet Potato Dog Food. There looks to be a lot of potato in there.

Here is the Salmon & Sweet Potato
Salmon meal, sweet potatoes, peas, potatoes, canola oil, potato protein, potato fiber, natural flavor, flaxseed, ocean fish meal, salt, choline chloride, dried chicory root, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, yucca schidigera extract, dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus casei fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus plantarum fermentation product, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin (vitamin B2), vitamin D supplement, folic acid.
CALORIE CONTENT

3,590 kcals/kg (336 kcals/cup) Calculated Metabolizable Energy
Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein 24.0% minimum
Crude Fat 14.0% minimum
Crude Fiber 3.0% maximum
Moisture 10.0% maximum
Zinc 150 mg/kg
minimum
Selenium 0.4 mg/kg
minimum
Vitamin E 150 IU/kg minimum
Omega-6 Fatty Acids* 2.4% minimum
Omega-3 Fatty Acids* 0.3% minimum

Here is the Turkey & Sweet Potato
Turkey meal, sweet potatoes, peas, potatoes, canola oil, potato protein, potato fiber, natural flavor, flaxseed, ocean fish meal, salt, choline chloride, dried chicory root, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, yucca schidigera extract, dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus casei fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus plantarum fermentation product, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, niacin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin (vitamin B2), vitamin D supplement, folic acid.
CALORIE CONTENT

3,590 kcals/kg (336 kcals/cup) Calculated Metabolizable Energy
Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein 24.0% minimum
Crude Fat 14.0% minimum
Crude Fiber 3.0% maximum
Moisture 10.0% maximum
Zinc 150 mg/kg
minimum
Selenium 0.4 mg/kg
minimum
Vitamin E 150 IU/kg minimum
Omega-6 Fatty Acids* 2.4% minimum
Omega-3 Fatty Acids* 0.3% minimum


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

being discussed here

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/diet-nutrition/149326-costco-new-grain-free-food.html


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Another link with links to other links of threads. 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/diet-nutrition/148896-natures-domain-dog-food.html


----------

